
Companies Can’t Legally Void the Warranty for Jailbreaking or Rooting Your Phone - lisper
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/jailbreaking-iphone-rooting-android-does-not-void-warranty
======
herbst
dont know if thats a global thing or switzerland specific but i also think its
good to know that you can open laptops without voiding the warranty if you can
not easily access the battery or hard disc.

